# tips for my son



## andyjones (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks to be an inch too long.Everything thing else looks good.keep it up!!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

yep, Straighten his upper torso out and have him just unlock his bow arm. This will give you a better idea of how much too long. have him pay close attention to his until it becomes second nature. The proper DL will go a long way in promoting proper form....


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Definitely needs a shorter draw length. Once he unlocks his bow arm elbow, I bet you will find it is at least an inch (more likely inch and a half) too long. He is also reaching quite far with his trigger finger to reach the trigger. Might help a bit to bring that trigger back a little if it is adjustable.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

The dl is very adjustable on this bow. I'm gonna work on his elbow and changing the dl. Thanks for the responces.


----------



## lordjasper00 (Dec 27, 2007)

His leaning back is his compensation for the weight of the bow. 
He needs to learn not to hold onto the bow. The bow must float in his hand. By gripping the bow he can torque the bow causing the string to hit his arm and throwing the arrow off target.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the boy needs help real bad.every archer has his opinion but . im a coach certifed. if you want pro. help contact me..ill do it for free .his grip... is bad... his form... real bad. you must get the form right. first .you ever heard pratice makes perfect... well its a LIE you can pratice forever with bad form, and never get any better... bad habits are hard to break..


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

From the photo it appears that his bow arm shoulder is in the "up" position.
It has to be in a normal (down) position. This generally happens when the draw weight it too heavy. 
Once the shoulder is in the correct position you may find that the draw length is OK and that he doesn't need to lean back.
As others have said...he needs a coach right there with him.
He's also "strangling" the bow. The part of the hand that is outside of the "lifeline" (towards little finger) should not touch the bow.
His back foot is "further back" (inthis case..towards the wall in the photo) than the front foot.
I find that his back foot should be a couple of inches more forward (towards the camera).
I'm also a high school baseball coach. Tell him to turn his cap around.......LOL


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

some new pictures we have been working on form and grip


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

better but his bow hand is not rite.. the boy has too much hand in the grip....this needs to be fixed first.. you ever heard of pratice makes perfect??? well its NOT TRUE you can pratice forever with bad form, you will never get any better.. you must pratice with perfect form...better to shoot only 3 arrows perfectly than to shoot for 2 hours , slinging arrows picking up bad habits....


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:director: ARCHERY IS A GAME OF SKILL NOT STRENGTH.... TURN THE BOW DOWN..


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

take a look at my daughters form/hand placment and try to copy it.

Her indext finger and thumb are lightly touching and the other three fingers are turned out and lightly curled.

Bow arm is not hyper extended or over extended. "She is double jointed and it will hyper extend if the draw length is set too long." Proper draw length will fix these kind of issues. 

shoulder is in the down and back position. Shoulders are even or level to the ground

head is looking forward

feet are shoulder width apart

string fits face and is comfortable to shoot. correct axle to axle length along with correct draw will make a bow flat out shoot.


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

All do respect, contact mike 66 and take him up on the offer or get to a local shop and get a couple lessons for the boy. Money well spent and you won't be disappointed. Heck I have been shooting since 1996 and I often go back for a refresher form check with a pro. I saw a great quote once from Jack Nicklaus "prractice doesn't make perfect, perfect practice makes perfect"


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

muck said:


> some new pictures we have been working on form and grip


muck:

have him rotate the bow hand,
so the knuckles are 45 degrees below horizontal.











I like to have my students curl the fingertips (#3, #4 and pinky finger)
into the palm of the hand.

So, start with a closed fist,
and ONLY open the index finger
and the thumb.

I call this the LOBSTER grip.
Thumb pointed STRAIGHT at the target.
ONLY finger tip is the index finger tip,
to go LIGHTLY around the grip.










In your latest picture,
we can see ALL 4 fingertips
going around the grip.

We can interpolate
that the knuckles are STRAIGHT UP and DOWN (vertical).

ROTATE the bow hand,
45 degrees.

Do NOT grip the bow like a pistol or a baseball bat.










One more.

Dietmar Trillus.
Canadian Record Holder at 50 meters.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

whow that little girl has perfect form..... AWSOME:shade:


----------

